# Sterling & wood pen, pure silver holder



## jrc (Oct 14, 2007)

Something new I'm going to try. The pen has sterling parts and the leaf is silver clay which is 99.9 pure silver.  I used a leaf skelton to get an impression on the silver clay.  Heat it with a propane torch for ten minutes and you have pure silver.  The possibilities are endless.


----------



## Tuba707 (Oct 14, 2007)

How strong is the leaf now?  Cool idea.


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 14, 2007)

That looks really good.


----------



## neon007 (Oct 14, 2007)

Great idea!!! Where did you get that clay? Imagine the possibilities.


----------



## leehljp (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice looking! I have a kit of that, bought it two years ago and have never opened it. I must give it a try!


----------



## jrc (Oct 14, 2007)

The silver clay at the top, the leaf tip you can see the thickness.  The first one is thinner but still very strong.  You can work it and bend it if needed.  You can fire some pmc clays on a gas stove.  Check out PMC 3 silver clay on Google.


----------



## jrc (Oct 14, 2007)

This is something new from Japan, mid 1990'S.  Leave it to Japan to develop something wonderful like PMC Clay.  The first PMC clay would swrink up to 25%, the newest PMC3 swrinks up to 12% and fires at a much lower temp. Like I said check them out on Google.  I got a starter kit from http://www.pmcsupply.com/index.html
PMC srands for Precious Metal Clay.  The clay dries overnight and hardens enough to hold to sand the edges and clean it up before firing.


----------



## rhahnfl (Oct 14, 2007)

What a cool idea and great execution.


----------



## jrc (Oct 14, 2007)

Check this video out to see how a leaf pendent is made.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4869419483192738465


----------



## louisbry (Oct 14, 2007)

Neat idea.  Does it remove from the rock easily for further mounting?


----------



## jrc (Oct 14, 2007)

That one is mounted.  I will make them with the bottom open where the desk pen refill will stay extended.  Later I will make pens to use parker or rollerball  refills that will not retrack, so there allways ready to use.


----------



## Ligget (Oct 14, 2007)

Great idea Jim![]


----------



## wayneis (Oct 14, 2007)

Great idea, I think that the leaf would stand out more if you mounted it in wood to match the pen though, just a thought.

Wayne


----------



## jrc (Oct 14, 2007)

I've thought about that but every different wood I use to make a pen I would have to make a stand out of that wood also.  That's more than I can keep up with.  I'm hoping next year I can sell several of these pens and stands and less of my other pens.  I will not have much time to spend on the desk set till after Christmas.  So far I have orders for 500 pens and my busiest time has not started yet.  I'm passing on orders to my sister.


----------



## txbatons (Oct 14, 2007)

Very cool. 500 pens? Yikes.


----------



## Pompeyite (Oct 15, 2007)

Jim what a fantastic idea![:0]
The design possibilities are limitless.[]
Thanks for sharing this with us all.


----------



## airrat (Oct 15, 2007)

Jim that is very nice.  CongratZ on the orders and the unique design.


----------



## louisbry (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry, I didn't know that this is your intended mounting.   I wrongly assumed it was in the rock for purposes of safely putting the torch to it.  At any rate it is a great idea with beautiful execution.


----------



## kkwall (Oct 15, 2007)

Fantastic idea. []


----------



## jrc (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I always like to share new things I learn.


----------



## jrc (Oct 25, 2007)

I have some better photos.  I let someone borrow my photo cube and lights and now I have them back.  I realy get much better photos with it.  Pen holder are made from the PMC Silver Clay
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Bonsi Maple seed


----------

